# An Ebay Bargain?



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Worth it you think?









http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vie...Y_BIN_Stores_IT


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Maybe worth it to someone with money to burn







.

Â£80 to Â£100 would be more like it. Sekonda ( with English Hallmark ), and Poljot ( under the "Pennant" name ), examples can be found with this ultra-thin case.

Nice movement though







.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

> Worth it you think?


Nope







I can think of lots of more desirable watches to spend that kind of money on.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

rhaythorne said:


> > Worth it you think?
> 
> 
> Nope
> ...


So can I


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> rhaythorne said:
> 
> 
> > > Worth it you think?
> ...


Red Rekord springs to mind, Mac


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

USEDMODEL said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > rhaythorne said:
> ...


Daft leek


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

mac

it's a nice dial/case style combo, but i reckon Â£50 tops, i've seen comparale swiss gold watches (but with better movements) go for the Â£30-Â£70 range.

it's way-way overpriced imo and the vendor is living in cloud cuckoo land









regards,john.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

johnbaz said:


> mac
> 
> it's a nice dial/case style combo, but i reckon Â£50 tops, i've seen comparale swiss gold watches (but with better movements) go for the Â£30-Â£70 range.
> 
> ...


I tend to agree John, there`s always some who think either that they are onto a gold mine or people are complete mugs, unfortunately the later is often true


----------

